# Weak Cappucino



## isaleemg4 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all. I don't know what I'm doing wrong... So far I have a Classic & a MDF grinder and I use beans roasted within a week normally. The espresso pulls in around 30 secs and they taste strong and good. However, as soon as I froth the milk and throw them into my reusable Starbucks container (same size as a Grande) I end up with a drink that tastes very milky. Every so often I get a Nero and the espresso cuts straight through the milk. Why doesn't mine ? Any help and criticism would be welcome. I wondered if I could post my shot anywhere to get advise. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How much milk are you using. Try using a smaller cup - 150-160ml. Alternatively, you could try putting two shots in. Finally, what beans are you using? Some are better in milk based drinks than others.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

What condition is your shower screen in and do you regularly descale/ backflush?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

isaleemg4 said:


> Hi all. I don't know what I'm doing wrong... So far I have a Classic & a MDF grinder and I use beans roasted within a week normally. The espresso pulls in around 30 secs and they taste strong and good. However, as soon as I froth the milk and throw them into my reusable Starbucks container (same size as a Grande) I end up with a drink that tastes very milky. Every so often I get a Nero and the espresso cuts straight through the milk. Why doesn't mine ? Any help and criticism would be welcome. I wondered if I could post my shot anywhere to get advise. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Chains use dark very dark and bitter tasting beans to cut through the huge amounts of milk In a grande size . I wouldn't recommend drinking their espresso on its own tho







. As suggested cut down on volume of milk you use, I tend to have a 6 oz cup for a milk drink , but that's what I like , or go double or triple shot in your grande cup. Bigger isn't always better tho .


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

How much coffee are you using?


----------



## isaleemg4 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I did actually try an espresso a few week ago from Nero and it was hard to swallow :-(

I'm using between 16 & 20 g. I find the Classic basket to only really fill a double max. As soon as I put more in it really slows my shot down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## isaleemg4 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeh I back flush about once a week and descale once a month. Use a water filter and have been using Brazilian Med to High roast beans.

Maybe I should use less milk but I find that the smaller qty always goes so quickly :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

isaleemg4 said:


> Thanks for the information. I did actually try an espresso a few week ago from Nero and it was hard to swallow :-(
> 
> I'm using between 16 & 20 g. I find the Classic basket to only really fill a double max. As soon as I put more in it really slows my shot down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


As you have already tasted Nero etc it's not designed for espresso . Try a double in a 6oz ish cup with milk , will allow your fresh ground to deliver the taste through the milk. See if you like it . There are triple baskets but not having had a gaggia , I'm not sure if they fit, but am sure that a gaggia owner on here will come up with the answer, if not post on the gaggia owners thread . When your pour is slowing it probably because there is too much coffee in the basket , and it's clogging up the brew head as well .


----------



## isaleemg4 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks will do and will let you know how it goes. I love French Toast beans and might go back to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a thread on here on good blends for milk drinks, have a look at that . Raves Italian blend gets a good review and might suit your tastes. I like their signature blend also , if going for espresso then jampit is one of the current forum favs also . If you want something to cut through milk , something a little but darker might suit you, union roasted do a foundation and revelation blend that is dark . Also there is a offer from PACT coffee for ï¿½1 delivered for one of their blends ( you subscribe then cancel afterwards ) . Loads out there to try .

Link below

Most recent posts are at end from few weeks ago . Have fun and let us know how you get on ,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10508-Milk-Blend&highlight=Milk+based+drink


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Check below a thread called milk blend will give you some ideas of stuff to try for Capps Etc. Personally love rave signature blend in milk, current forum fav is jampit form them as well . Also something Like the Italian blend might suit your tastes. Check the thread below though people recommend loads of other roasters too not just Rave . PACT coffee offering ï¿½1 bag delivered (with code NUDGE ) , you subscribe then cancel straight after .

Have fun let us know how you get on

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10508-Milk-Blend&highlight=Milk+based+drink


----------

